# New stream destination



## deathemperor (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm the lead developer of a first streaming website in Vietnam. I need OBS to add our product as new streaming service. I'll personally provide the API you need.

Please let me know what you need.


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2013)

RIght now the biggest issue/problem with adding services is whether they have to have any important information for the user encoded in the base user URL - right now it really only functions properly if it's all encoded into the playpath unfortunately.

For example, for twitch, the server could be:  rtmp://live.justin.tv/app

And everything about the user and his stream is encoded into his RTMP play path (stream key).  It currently needs that system to be that way (a problem we hope to fix in the future)


----------

